# Diamond Dove nostril problem solved



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

So about a few months ago I have noticed that one of my male dove's had a cheesy like hard substance clogging one nostril and the nostril area was very soft. I was really concern about it but found nothing on what or why he had this. Ever since I got calciboost and gave him some, his beak has harden and the cheesy clump is now gone! I was thinking, why didn't I think of providing calcium sooner??? I do leave grit in the cage but I have never seen him eating at it so I guess calciboost will have to do. And I'm not sure is this solved the issue or not but it does physically look much healthier than it did before and I feel relief. 

Does anyone know about this kind of issue with your Doves and pigeons? I mean the cheesy stuff in the nose and why they get that. I should have known that he was lacking calcium....


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Not familiar with diamond doves, but certainly calcium is needed to help form a hard beak in a young dove, and also strong legs.

Cheesy substance could have been a nasal discharge as a result of a respiratory problem (kinda like us having a cold) so it is fortunate that it cleared up OK, or antibiotics would probably be needed.


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

John_D said:


> Not familiar with diamond doves, but certainly calcium is needed to help form a hard beak in a young dove, and also strong legs.
> 
> Cheesy substance could have been a nasal discharge as a result of a respiratory problem (kinda like us having a cold) so it is fortunate that it cleared up OK, or antibiotics would probably be needed.


Actually recently I think I have seen some returning, so I might just have to go take them in for a check up.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Do diamond doves get Canker? If they do , then i could be it. It probably hardens as it comes out of nostril in contact with air. But it has to smell cheesy in order to be canker.
Otherwise anything that comes out from nostril, just as in humans, could be a respiratory problem. 
As John said, antibiotic would be necessary.


----------

